# Straße erstellen



## S-AGE (31. Mai 2008)

Hi

Gibt es vll irgendwo ein tutorial wie man eine Straße, ählich wie die http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/2895/wallpaper22cw5.jpg erstellen kann Oder kann mir das jemand so erklären
Thx


----------



## janoc (31. Mai 2008)

Such mal per Suchfunktion nach *Grunge *bzw. *Grunge-Texturen*, da sollten ein paar brauchbare Threads kommen.

Im Grunde sind es Texturen (Photos von Rost, Dreck, ...) die per Ebenenmodi (Weiches Licht, Multiplizieren, ...) und ev. Masken auf eine Quelle angewendet werden.
zB: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/309188-hallo-und-hilfe.html


----------



## S-AGE (1. Juni 2008)

danke, hab jetz was ich brauch^^


----------

